# Shorewall / iptables-1.2.9-r3 problem

## wallaceb

After updating iptables to iptables-1.2.9-r3 on my test box today,

shorewall (shorewall-1.4.10b) is broken.  Now I get:

iptables: command not found

I tried to install the previous version of iptables, but now it won't

compile.  Has anyone else seen this?

----------

## agent_jdh

Take a look through this (it starts in German, but is promptly hijacked)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=186688&highlight=

----------

## wallaceb

 *agent_jdh wrote:*   

> Take a look through this (it starts in German, but is promptly hijacked)
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=186688&highlight=

 

Thank you!

----------

## wallaceb

Spoke too soon; it works on one machine, but not the other.  :Question: 

----------

## wallaceb

USE="-ipv6" fixed the other box.

----------

## agent_jdh

do the machines have different kernel versions?

there is an iptables-1.2.11-r1.ebuild in portage now, it might be ~x86 only at the moment though.  works on 2 boxes here without patches.

----------

## wallaceb

 *agent_jdh wrote:*   

> do the machines have different kernel versions?
> 
> there is an iptables-1.2.11-r1.ebuild in portage now, it might be ~x86 only at the moment though.  works on 2 boxes here without patches.

 

See my earlier post; the info at the link  you mentioned would have fixed both, if I'd done the ipv6 part of it.  Instead, I just -ipv6'ed it, since I'm not currently using IPv6.  My work and home workstations are both x86, both   iptables-1.2.11-r1, and as you mention, do not have the problem.  Thanks again.

----------

## dshanker

To fix the problem, I needed to emerge the linux-headers package that corresponded to my linux version (2.6.7) and then re-emerge iptables. Hope this works for others!

----------

